
Pandemic Legacy: Season 2–The world’s “best board game” gets better  (2017) - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2017/11/pandemic-legacy-season-2-the-worlds-best-board-game-gets-better/
======
bionoid
While we found Pandemic Legacy to be entertaining, anecdotally I do not know a
single person that decided to purchase season two (and we won't be playing it
either).

The game is "play once", and you don't get a chance to try alternate paths
through it without purchasing it again. It was decent entertainment, but
_terrible_ value for money compared to... all other board games. Edit: it
doesn't help that there are dozens of pandemic games and the concept was bled
dry years ago.

